# Fly Rod Action



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Been thinking about a new fly rod. It has been over 10 years since my last new rod and I am sure the technology has vastly improved. I have been using a two rod system this year and it has worked great to have one rigged for dry flies and one for nymphing. I want this new rod to my dry fly rod and I am wondering what action do you guys think makes a rod work well with small dry flys? Are the new fast actions the way to go or should I go with a medium action rod? 

My current rod is a med action or at least what was rated as meduium 15 years ago. I wouldn't rate myself as a experrt caster but I am not a beginner, more in the intermediate range. I want this rod to be very accurate and protect the 6x and 7x tippets I use for dries. Distance is not too much of a factor, I think I rarley cast over 50-60 feet. but it needs to be able to cast in the wind.

Mark


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Size of river? Size of flies? How windy? For streams only, or float tube as well? Need more info.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Actions vary by brand. You will be better off going to a fly shop and casting a few rods to see which one feels good to you.
Fast action rods can be stiff and not best suited for small dry flies and short casts.
It just depends on the maker.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Medium rivers (Provo), 16-24 size flies.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

All rod companies offer different action/flex. You using for dries and light tippet (7X? really?) I would stick with a med to slow action/flex to save on break offs. Let the rod take some of the pull. Fast action is more for wind and big bugs in my opinion. You might even think glass, or the glass/graphite hybrids. super easy to roll cast too.
Maybe the Approach, LL, SLT, XLR, Circa by Sage. Winston BIIt, WT. Orvis, a 7.5 or full flex. Allen Fly Fishing, the Compass or the AST.
I have a bunch if you are in the Salt Lake area, you are welcome to test cast.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

madonafly said:


> You might even think glass, or the glass/graphite hybrids. super easy to roll cast too.


I was going to say the same thing! I used a vintage 8 ft glass rod a few weeks ago on the Provo during the BWO hatch and it was awesome, especially when roll casting when a back cast was not an option. The action was pretty slow and took some getting used to, but I really enjoyed it.


----------

